# Unlocking mobile phones



## L3 MGU (Apr 10, 2015)

Does anyone know where to get I phone unlocked?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes thank you.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

iPhones are sold unlocked


----------



## L3 MGU (Apr 10, 2015)

Clearly not as I have 2 I phones from UK locked to O2 network, 

The phone needs to be unlocked in order to use DU SIM card in UAE.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

You just need to explain to O2 that you are going abroad and want to use a local SIM, so can you have the unlock code 'thank you' some companies like Vodaphone make a charge of £20, in my case on my PAYG SIM the £20 needed to be in credit on the SIM before they gave me the code.

I'm not sure, but I didn't think companies were now able to withhold the unlock code.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

they seem to unlock iphones in the malls no sure on the cost


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

All iPhones are unlocked and are only locked once the sim card goes in (UK) to unlock it you have to back everything up swap sim cards and then go into settings and erase everything to factory and then it should work.

All my handsets have been like this even my other halfs and she was on o2.


----------



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

Lots of website will sell you an unlock code - genuine enough, cost around £40.

You just have to punch in your UK operator and the IMEI number - perfectly legit as it's your phone.

Once done you can put any SIM in - the other solution which I have done is buy a Dual SIM phone - cheap ones cost £20 and allow UK and UAE sims in the same phone. 

I bought a Lumia 535 £80 and it works a treat.

Hope that helps.


----------

